# A few pics of my "New" car



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

So I put the Mtech and wheels on. I really like still having the stock look, but adding a sportier look to it at the same time. Thanks to the help I got from everyone.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Me likey :thumbup: 

Was your spoiler and wheels dealer purchased/installed ?


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Looks good. :thumbup:

A couple more minor mods and you'll have a ZHP replica... :eeps:

...lets see, chrome grille, paint the license surround, paint the grille by the base of the windshield on the hood, hmmm...what else... :dunno: ...oh the badge...


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Mtech was purchased and installed by a local indy bmw shop, he gave me 15% off BMW's price and paint and install was fair.

The wheels I bought from a fanatic. They are becoming harder to find I used to see a set on every other day, but now not so much.


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

PhilH said:


> Looks good. :thumbup:
> 
> A couple more minor mods and you'll have a ZHP replica... :eeps:
> 
> ...lets see, chrome grille, paint the license surround, paint the grille by the base of the windshield on the hood, hmmm...what else... :dunno: ...oh the badge...


High gloss black window trim :eeps:

LOL


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I just saw your post on fanatics. Did you buy those wheels from mt3ch? I bought my 18" M72 wheels from him. :rofl: 

That guy must have gone through over ten sets of wheels in the past few years. :yikes:


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Yeah, thats funny. At least we got to benefit. :rofl:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Good prices too. 

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=124620


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

afshawnt said:


> High gloss black window trim :eeps:
> 
> LOL


Dont laugh- It's been done.... :eeps:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

PhilH said:


> ...lets see, chrome grille, paint the license surround, paint the grille by the base of the windshield on the hood, hmmm...what else... :dunno: ...oh the badge...


Roof rails. 

Car's lookin' good though. (Wonder why.) :thumbup:


----------

